# Protein? Are you getting enough?



## RooHarris (May 11, 2011)

After the age of 50, our bodies do not effectively metabolize protein as it did when we were younger. Prior to this age, it has been determined that the RDA we need is upwards of 50 grams per day or more precisely 0.8 grams per 2.2 lbs. of body weight. After much research through the medical literature available pertaining to protein ingestion, I've come to the conclusion that I am not getting the protein necessary to maintain the muscle mass I already have. I should be getting an additional 20% to 30% more protein daily.

As read in Master Athletes article:

_Older athletes of any age have increased protein requirements due to the need for repair of the damage that training and competing have on muscle fibers, as well as the increased use of protein as an energy source, particularly in aging endurance athletes, and the need for increased protein to support increases in muscle mass that generally accompanies increased training intensities or weight training.

Although, the protein needs of different aged athletic populations is not considered, it has recently been suggested that aging exercisers may require 0.8-1.0 g/kg body weight/day with one leading researcher suggesting older exercisers may require 1.0-1.25 g/kg body weight/day in order to promote a positive protein balance. Adjustments may have to be made for illness, chronic disease, or suboptimal total energy intakes. This figure of 1.0-1.25 g/kg body weight/day approximates the observed protein intakes of 1.25-1.45 g/kg body weight/day observed in older athletes and regular exercisers from a variety of training backgrounds.

However, older athletes in heavy training, particularly those involved with strength and power sports, may require increased protein intakes (e.g. 1.5-1.7 g/kg body weight/day) since resistance exercise increases muscle protein synthesis in both elderly and young individuals._

Those predisposed to diabetes should consult with their physicians.

After experiencing a total hip flexor meltdown two summers ago ("Overuse" syndrome), the muscle atrophy in my quads was becoming apparent. I am now 73 and ride at least three days a week year round. My goal is to do at least 3,000 mile/year of mountain biking. Last year was the first in 10 years I did not meet my standard. Having goals give me the determination to ride on a regular basis. I am now watching what I eat (upwards to five smaller meals a day) to sufficiently get the additional protein necessary to maintain my body.

What are you doing to address this concern? Your thoughts are important for the older riders among us to proceed into our later years to maintain an active lifestyle.

_Sedentary folks need not apply!_


----------



## leaguerider (Sep 6, 2010)

Dam Roo
You need to start chasing down squirrels for those mid ride snacks..... ;-)


----------



## RooHarris (May 11, 2011)

leaguerider said:


> Dam Roo
> You need to start chasing down squirrels for those mid ride snacks..... ;-)


23 grams of protein in just the tail alone!


----------



## RooHarris (May 11, 2011)

*A helpful list for adequate protein in our diets:*:

Egg&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...6g/egg
Peanut Butter&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.8gr/2 TBS
Yogurt&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.9gr/3/4cup
Greek Yogurt&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.15gr/1/2Cup
Cottage Cheese&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.13gr/4oz
Dave's Killer Bread&#8230;&#8230;.5gr/slice
Alverado bread&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; 6gr/slice
Ezekial muffin&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..8gr/muffin
Burger bun&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.4gr/bun
Oatmeal&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...6gr/cooked cup
Hamburger/bun/cheese&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;22gr/4gr/7gr or 33gr/sandwich
Ham&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.29gr/cup
Chicken&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.3.5-ounce portion of cooked white meat chicken contains 31 grams of protein, versus 27 grams of protein in the same portion of dark meat.
Turkey&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..13gr/100gr
Beef jerky&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;30 to 40gr/100gr
Cheese&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;7gr/slice
Tempeh&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.17gr/cup
Hemp seeds&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;10gr/3TBS
Teff&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..13gr/100gr
Nuts&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.27gr/cup
Cliff builder bar&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..20gr/bar also, 21 grams of sugar
Rice&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..4.25gr/cooked cup
Milk&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..8gr/cup
Avocado&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.3gr/1 avocado
Corn&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;5.4gr/cup
Black beans&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..7gr/1/2 cup
Lentils&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..18gr/cup
Potato&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..4.3gr/medium Potato
Cereal with milk&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.11gr/cup
Broccoli&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.2.6gr/cup

powdered suppliments:
Dymatize ISO 100%....25gr/1 scoop
Muscle milk&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.35gr/2scoops

Beer (a necessity in my diet! two/night)&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;1gr/12oz

Please add to list.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I disagree with the conclusion of the OP's article. As we age, we don't need more of anything, what we need is the right amount and in the right combinations. Very few people are building muscle faster at sixty than they did at thirty unless they were total couch potatoes.

Americans get a lot of protein, too much in most cases, so unless you're eating weird, the only thing I'd be concerned with is making sure you are getting all of the essential amino acids.

As we age, our caloric needs are reduced because our metabolism slows, and for most people this leads to obesity if they don't reduce intake. Eating less often leads to an imbalance in diet, so it doesn't hurt to take supplements and/or learn how to better mix your proteins, fats, and carbohydrates.

Now if Roo wants to chase squirrels while he rides, that's a fine idea, but I'd watch out for low hanging branches ...


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Nurse Ben said:


> ...As we age, we don't need more of anything, what we need is the right amount and in the right combinations ...


Agree. As we age we need the right amount, and the right amount of protein increases as you get older. Most people get plenty, but if you're older and controlling your caloric intake while continuing to be very active, you are likely not getting enough. There are plenty of research papers on this topic. One reference suggests 1.5gm per kg of body weight for physically active 50+ adults. That's 112gm for a 75kg rider. It's tough to get that much if you're limiting your intake to 2000 or 2500 cal/day.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I also agree with NurseBen and Lone Rager. In all my years in health care, I don't recall anyone hospitalized for a protein deficiency. But I've certainly seen plenty of cases of obesity, diabetes, heart disease, etc. due to poor diet. Unhealthy foods are often high in sodium, fat, cholesterol and sugar. Balanced diet (and exercise) is the key


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

What's surprised me most as I've aged is that I no longer need to watch my weight like I did in my thirties, it seems like since hitting my mid fifties I can be a little more reckless and my weight is quite stable; of course I still watch what I eat, but quantity is less of an issue.

When I first started eating well; after being shocked into submission by taking a nutrition class in college, I started taking a different view on food. I went from seeing food as "what tastes good" to "what's in it and what do I need". Literally, I went all in on the science of food, essential amino acids, good carbs, healthy fats, etc... This lead into becoming a vegetarian a few years later, and the rest is history.

My kids, for the most part, eat healthy and exercise regularly, not quite as obsessive as me, but that's not all bad; they do a better job at chillin' 

I saw a client earlier today for depression, but what she spent a fair amount of time talking about was her weight loss "struggles". She's working with her PCP and a diet coach to limit intake, she works a paleo diet, but she isn't losing weight. 

I tried to coach her on limiting intake, but she was focused on insomnia being the cause for her diet failure: 

2100 kcal daily, over fifty, menopause, average height, and not physically active.

It's hard to be healthy if you don't practice simple math.

What will happen when we get nanotech that allows use to tweak our metabolism and use "bots" to consume the bad stuff/excess stuff? Will we just eat more and worse?


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

If one has a good diet, additional protein is typically not required from my readings and understanding.


----------



## 43st (Jan 19, 2013)

cyclelicious said:


> I also agree with NurseBen and Lone Rager. In all my years in health care, I don't recall anyone hospitalized for a protein deficiency. But I've certainly seen plenty of cases of obesity, diabetes, heart disease, etc. due to poor diet. Unhealthy foods are often high in sodium, fat, cholesterol and sugar. Balanced diet (and exercise) is the key


The symptoms of low protein intake do not necessarily lead to a hospital visit. I am nearing 50, been a life-long vegetarian, and have struggled with protein intake. The symptoms for me are mid-(bike)season extreme fatigue, that does not abate after a few days off the bike, and reduced immune function. At least those are the symptoms that alert me to revise my diet. I try to supplement 50 grams a day, and get the rest from diet during the biking months. I read a Canadian athletic paper that suggested during training one needs a minimum of 120 grams per day, but I assume this is for young people operating at peak performance. Regardless, this number will be difficult for anyone with a vegan or vegetarian diet. For me this isn't a balanced diet, it's a protein diet (at least if I don't want to gain a ton of weight).


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

43st said:


> The symptoms of low protein intake do not necessarily lead to a hospital visit. I am nearing 50, been a life-long vegetarian, and have struggled with protein intake. The symptoms for me are mid-(bike)season extreme fatigue, that does not abate after a few days off the bike, and reduced immune function. At least those are the symptoms that alert me to revise my diet. I try to supplement 50 grams a day, and get the rest from diet during the biking months. I read a Canadian athletic paper that suggested during training one needs a minimum of 120 grams per day, but I assume this is for young people operating at peak performance. Regardless, this number will be difficult for anyone with a vegan or vegetarian diet. For me this isn't a balanced diet, it's a protein diet (at least if I don't want to gain a ton of weight).


Even if you're not young, you need protein, 1.5g per kg weight per day

Sent from my Armor_3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksj (Aug 31, 2019)

I mentioned this in another thread, but the issue isn't really not enough protein. The issue is our bodies don't uptake as much BCAA's from the protein we eat. I picked up some BCAA's from Bulk Supplements and just add it to things I eat (put some in my oatmeal this morning). About 5 calories per gram. I'm 60 and I take a couple grams a day. I have been very impressed with muscle growth and recovery times since I started this about a month ago.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

ksj said:


> I mentioned this in another thread, but the issue isn't really not enough protein. The issue is our bodies don't uptake as much BCAA's from the protein we eat. I picked up some BCAA's from Bulk Supplements and just add it to things I eat (put some in my oatmeal this morning). About 5 calories per gram. I'm 60 and I take a couple grams a day. I have been very impressed with muscle growth and recovery times since I started this about a month ago.


Same here, I add the Bulk Supplements BCAA's 5 grams 2 times a day along with about .8 grams of protein per pound of body weight and am packing on muscle pretty fast at 50.


----------



## RooHarris (May 11, 2011)

*More research*



Nurse Ben said:


> I disagree with the conclusion of the OP's article. As we age, we don't need more of anything, what we need is the right amount and in the right combinations. Very few people are building muscle faster at sixty than they did at thirty unless they were total couch potatoes.
> 
> Americans get a lot of protein, too much in most cases, so unless you're eating weird, the only thing I'd be concerned with is making sure you are getting all of the essential amino acids.
> 
> ...


I agree with you regarding the focus on the essential amino acids. Here is additional research abstracts regarding protein and aging. Very little research seems to be available for the healthy aging athlete who is very active as I am. Below are several that seem to be supportive of increase protein ingestion.

https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/how-much-protein-per-day

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19841581

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/27338461

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24814383

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/27086196

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/28474785

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/25369930

I find squirrel meat not to be one of my favorites. Now, pizza is a whole other animal!


----------



## Undescended (Apr 16, 2018)

At 53 I don’t pay attention to my diet though I better start due to borderline high cholesterol. I’ve been an avid rider for 4 yrs and have experienced moderate riding fatigue and severe muscle cramps during and after riding. My son told me to try his protein powder before riding and it has been a game changer for me. I only drink it when going out for a long ride or a lot of climbing...the leg muscles maintain performance and with stretching experience no muscle cramps. The last two days I’ve used Vegan protein powder and it has worked as well as the others. Currently meeting a challenge to ride every day in January so need to keep them feeling strong!!


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

At age 51, I'm recovering much better since I started adding a scoop of Whey Protein Powder to my morning oatmeal. I still race XC MTB so I do hard intervals in training 2 times per week and I make sure I get in some good quality protein with carbs after those hard workouts to start the recovery process. 

50+ people who don't ride hard may not need as much protein as those of us who are still pushing hard in training and racing. The protein supplementation works for me but to each their own...


----------



## RooHarris (May 11, 2011)

Another recent article regarding upping protein ingestion:

https://www.sciencealert.com/how-much-protein-can-your-body-actually-absorb


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

BCAA's; I agree with the posters that emphasized the need for these. I found a protein supplement that has a high percentage of BCAA's is NOT made in China (PRC), and does the job nicely in my quest to regain part of the hypertrophic muscle mass I had before I became too sick to pump the irons. It seems to be working.


----------



## attaboy (Apr 4, 2008)

Radium said:


> BCAA's; I agree with the posters that emphasized the need for these. I found a protein supplement that has a high percentage of BCAA's is NOT made in China (PRC), and does the job nicely in my quest to regain part of the hypertrophic muscle mass I had before I became too sick to pump the irons. It seems to be working.


You mind sharing which one?


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

attaboy said:


> You mind sharing which one?


It's the in-house powder made by the Nutrition Zone. ( NZ). Good deal, no melamine.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Great discussion folks. Thanks!


----------



## RooHarris (May 11, 2011)

Maybe good ol' chocolate milk is as good as some of these protein powder supplements:

https://www.cnet.com/how-to/chocolate-milk-vs-protein-shake-which-post-workout-beverage-is-best/


----------



## Rajflyboy (Jan 30, 2020)

Plain Greek Yogurt 👍


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

Also, whatever kind of protein powder supplement buy, I make sure it's always vanilla flavored. Vanilla mixes with anything from milk to OJ. :thumbsup:


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

RooHarris said:


> I agree with you regarding the focus on the essential amino acids. Here is additional research abstracts regarding protein and aging. Very little research seems to be available for the healthy aging athlete who is very active as I am. Below are several that seem to be supportive of increase protein ingestion.
> 
> https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/how-much-protein-per-day
> 
> ...


Squirrel meat? Where are you situated, Roo? here in San Diego County, we had a die-off of our tree squirrels, caused by a virus that was almost an extinction-level event here. They are on the comeback, but still, no squirrel hunting permitted here in San Diego. As a result, I've never eaten squirrel meat, except once, when my SoCal Field Target club had a Christmas potluck, and one guy offered up a stew he made from everything from bear meat to squirrel meat. A feast for the fans of 'gamey'.


----------



## Retire (Jan 11, 2020)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...-laws-muscle&usg=AOvVaw1qCmvu_FB-dRHWKeMbex4w

Interesting article


----------



## Retire (Jan 11, 2020)

My apologies if there is any embedded ads and other nonsense. Don’t know how to strip those out.


----------

